# download a file directly to ftp server via VPS



## puneet_84 (May 1, 2013)

hello friends

i am new to this VPS and FTP

i recently bought a VPS server..
what i want to know is if i mount my FTP server as a local drive on my VPS and then if i download a file directly to FTP server issuing command from the VPS will it count towards my bandwidth of VPS server???

for eg...
VPS is running torrent client
ftp server is mounted as local drive

now if i start downloading a torrent but save it directly to the FTP server
then will the download will  be counted against my VPS bandwidth or not

please help me guys


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2013)

why wouldn't it count?doesn't matter where the final location of data is but as long as it is passing through your VPS it will be counted as data transferred.btw from where did you buy VPS.


----------



## puneet_84 (May 7, 2013)

hello white star
sorry for replying so late...was busy with my masters exam

i bought my VPS from renderinghost.com...
also i have another query...

i want to know how can i download the files which do not have direct links to the file but are modified by php script with something like "www......./outfile.php?did=......." i want to download the file directly to my server and not on my desktop


----------

